# Navarre 6/13/12



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Started out fishing at daylight for pomps this morning, but sometimes Pompin ain't easy, not a bite, and as we all know. The Lord works in mysterious ways. At about 6:45, The lady fish started schooling in the surf literally at my feet. I just couldn't resist. Grabbed the bait caster, that stays loaded with the trusty old silver kastmaster spoon, and fish on!!, Lost count somewhere after 22 fish, up to about 24", mix in a few small Bluefish, and not a bad way to start the day, with some good line stretchin, and ended up with some good bait for sharkin this evening. Now it's back to Pompin!!.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn- Wish I could meet you tonight and hookup with the man in the grey suit! Good baits you have. Be sure to post a report after your shark trip!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

it would be a huge help if you could post a pic of that spoon you are using. thanks!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Here you go Steve, nothing special about them, both are made by Acme tackle co. known as the Kastmaster spoon, on the left is a 1 oz, this is the one I used this morning..on the right a 3/4 oz. I top 'em off with VMC #2 trebles w/red & white, blue & silver or fire tiger bucktails, they have always been my go to spoons. if I need get out further, I use a larger rod with a 1 1/2 oz. Hope this helps......note the band aid. VMC, not only catchs fish, it catchs thumbs as well!! :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK, GOOD FISHIN AND MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN!!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ yup those are what i thought you were using.. they are very popular. 

what else have you had sucess with besides the ladies and blues? any spanish or trout ? 

will have to try them out next time.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Steve, I Can't speak for any one else, but these lures work extremely well for me. If the fish are hungry, I tend to use it over the Got-cha plugs, Spanish love 'em, and have nailed a few kings with it, after changing split rings & hooks, and like any other lure, an ocaisional flounder and even some small sharks, i'v never tried it on trout.... In fresh water, it has been a killer bait on stripers and hybrids, fishin the tail race behind lake dams, where Sometimes long Cast are required to get into The action.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job, wish i could get shark bait like that... i always go to Sikes and pull up ladies and spanish but never enough for more than a couple of trips...


----------

